
Numbers and patterns in nature  - wglb
http://republicofmath.wordpress.com/2010/12/31/numbers-and-patterns-in-nature/
======
jparise
Anyone interested in this topic should also check out "Nature's Numbers" by
Ian Stewart (ISBN 9780465072736).

